# my Tunisian mesh stitch



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone asked how i did my mesh sample piece.
Well here are a series of pictures which i hope you will be able to follow. i haven't put notations on the pictures because i would be here for ages doing so.
basically after you have created your required number of chain you work the forward row using the little bumps on the back of the chain to pick up and leave on the needle.
when you work the return row make sure you work the stitches loosely so that you will be able to see them better for pick up on subsequent rows.
so here goes. have fun. regards, john


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my word...you are so good! I want to try that; Think I will! Those pictures are absolutely great!!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## Nana89 (Sep 25, 2012)

this is like the afghan stitch--interesting ideas---Keep up the good work and we hope for future creations


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm very grateful for your pics, John, because I keep thinking about the circular piece on a scarf you showed recently. Its getting cold here in NE and my surgeon advised to keep my chest covered with a scarf. Your scarf is ideal. Thanks!


----------



## Kneez (Nov 30, 2012)

That is so interesting ! Once I become more conferdent I think I will have a go&#128515;


----------



## PattiKT (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you so much for very easy to see/read on the mesh pattern. I really like it and am sure I will use. You took a lot of time with this and I really appreciate you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks interesting, will give it a go, thank you for the detailed instructions :thumbup:


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks so much for this! This is a gift to us ALL! Thanks for taking the time, and making the effort! It is really appreciated! This site has such generous and dedicated people on it! So glad I discovered it! Thanks so much for your expertise and generosity! A fine Christmas Gift!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

So for this stitch, you are always working into the bumps?


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Your instructions are so clear. Thanks for your time and effort! Gaynell


----------



## great-grannie (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks so very much I have been wanting to try this. Will be good to try on a cold winter night.


----------



## Clay Lady (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you, John, for your creativity and willingness to help and share


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you for the fantastic tutorial. I also want to learn this.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

PattiKT said:


> Thank you so much for very easy to see/read on the mesh pattern. I really like it and am sure I will use. You took a lot of time with this and I really appreciate you.


Me too!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Well John, you did it agin. Gave me the visual needed to understand the construction. Thanks so much


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I must try that, Very good Instructions Thank you,


----------



## Ann Eales (Oct 8, 2012)

John, youonceagain have inspired me, I have taught myself Tunisian crochet thanks to you,

Ann


----------



## Sandy Hill (Sep 5, 2012)

The results of your pattern resemble a likeness to the filet crochet pattern I recently found. I think this one will work better for me. Your instructions are clear. Thanks for taking the time to lay it out so simply with your photos.


----------

